# is it bad for a puppy to eat adult food?



## shadowspar (May 12, 2008)

my puppy eat canned food but i feed him that purina moist and meaty for adult dogs somethings as a snack, is that bad?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

How old is the puppy? What type of canned dog food are you feeding?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Your puppy will be fine, as long as the change in food itself doesn't cause any digestive upsets of course. IMHO puppy food is nothing but a gimmick, so I wouldnt go out of your way buying two different types of formulas.


----------



## shell07 (May 20, 2007)

Go here www.dogfoodanalysis.com

You can type in any dog food and see what the rating is-and see what ingredients are in any given dog food. I goes up to 6 stars. Some ingredients are sensitive to certain dogs, especially puppies-this will break it down for you! Have fun


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Puppies just need more food per day. Pretty much all of those special 'life-stage formula' foods are just gimmicks, like BoxMeIn said.


----------

